# omg ... we have babies...........



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was on pc , dropped a few pellets in for the fish ....I saw after 30 min a sultan was coming up fron so i tried to sneak up ,,,, but its like it knew and scooted off so i stayed in front ...and we saw 2 babies at the top ....................amazing .........but how is that ? guppies give birth live???
or is it a molly ?

couldnt get the camera fast enough they went into the floating plants ...
our first fw babies ......
lmao squeeling with excitement over this .............

I want to look under the driftwood now lol


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yup, both guppies and mollies are live bearers. both can store sperm for later, erm, use as well.

congrats! you can pick up a cheap fry net to protect the little 'uns should you be so inclined. they're adorable. i've currently got five guppy fry swimming around a breeder. they're nothing special but it's quite incredible to watch them grow.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wish i could but they will have to fend for themselves .....right now i have too much to do and id like to watch a little tv lolol

too bad you not close lol 
they are a pretty orang/yellow color


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i can pick up a breeder net for you blossom! im heading out to get the tetras tonight, and should stop in @ menagerie or north american fish bredders. only costs like $5. let me know!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh no dont do that i have like 8 of them lolol
Im just not intersted in fry right now .......
I have to take care of my home lol parrot, dogs,saltwater.. 
Freshwater.... and julies 4 new tanks ...
They are fine tho lots plants floating from pleco play 
maybe ill catch them for you .......or feed them to the puffer?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

How can the other fish eat these guys?????? they are really are too big to be gulped down by any my fish ?
just guppies,3platys ,3 neons ........they too small to eat these guys !!!!
gee they fussy with the size of their food lol
ok i saw 3 today .....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

after much thinking ........darn gonna have to cave in and get another 12gl eclipse.........I cant go out right now but maybe i can get hubby to go get one ....now that we have baby guppies im sure julie will want to keep them ....OH boy ........bad time to ask for another tank rolmao ...........
tank wont be too bad but that dar florite is so darn expensive .......


----------

